# Ulead Video Studio 10 - Undefined External Error



## kiransali (Jun 9, 2011)

Dear Admin/Users,

I am using Ulead Video Studio 10 with Windows 7.

When I bought new laptop Ulead was working fine with sound. :normal:

But I formated and reinstalled windows 7 and after that I can edit videos but after exporting sound was disabled.

When open sound file in Ulead Video Studio 10 and try to play it gives 'Undefined External Error' :upset:

Can any one suggest solution? 

Thanks & Regards,
Kiran


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi kiransali and welcome to TSF.

When you reinstalled Windows 7, did you install your chipset driver first and then all the other drivers?

Can you check you Device Manager for any warnings (yellow exclamation points) next to anything.
Right click on 'My Computer' and select 'Manage'. In the Computer Management window, select 'Device Manager' on the left and look for any warning signs.


----------

